
London’s exodus offers a stark warning: your culture is at risk - tormeh
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/aug/04/london-exodus-warning-uk-cities-culture
======
ryanwaggoner
What a weak start:

"For the first time in half a decade..."

Wow, it's been a whole FIVE YEARS since this last happened??

------
meh2frdf
Crap article, not sure what it's doing in HN?

~~~
theoh
Please elaborate why you think it's crap, or refrain from dismissive comments
that contain no information.

~~~
meh2frdf
I read it, nearly the entire thing is junk. Feel free to waste your time with
it, but it's a very lazy article with an agenda, northern academics writing
about a London the know little about.

------
acd
There might be a house price bubble in London. Banks move out from London due
to Brexit. With that high income earners such as bank employees and lawyers
move or are fired. Asset prices as a result of lack of high income earners
competing for them in London drop. It is no longer as attractive for
foreigners to invest in London property due to it being difficult to live
there without a visa/Residence permit and price drop.

~~~
sjtgraham
Do you think people who live or work in London are those pushing up the
housing market?

------
true_tuna
Clickbait opinion piece.

